# tiller torque



## airbornemike (Oct 16, 2015)

Run through a pile of eel grass the other night, so i raised up 1 pin hole. Don't know if that would have anything to do with what's going on. When she's wide open it feels like my tiller is being pulled to one side? I've never experienced this, anyone else run into this issue? Thanks


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 16, 2015)

With raising it up there is less drag, so you will feel more torque steer. There should be tabs above and below the exhaust at the nozzle. If it is pulling right bend the tabs to the right a little at a time with pliers or adjustable wrench till it gets better. You should be able to get most of it under control.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 17, 2015)

What tabs are we talking about? I'm running a little 30/20 Johnson btw.
My grates are trashed as well
I've got some winter maintenance after musky season.


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking at the center exhaust tube in the pic, it is round and on the top and bottom there is the fins (looks like a straight line coming off the tube). You should be able to bend them either way for about a 1/2". You bend them both toward the same side and that will push the the motor the opposite way as water is forced out. Bend them a little at a time till it gets better, shouldn't take a lot. That is what they are there for, to counteract torque steer.

Those grates should clean up good, take them out and hammer them flat on a flat surface. Take a file or grinder and smooth out any burs or gouges, especially along the edges. Sharpen and shim the impeller and you should be good to go.


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm on it thanks very much.


----------

